# Gi Art Projects plus some Batik



## Steve (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey, a few months back, I posted pictures of the Purple gi I dyed for a buddy at school. I've done a few more since, and thought you guys might like to see the results.

First a Warrior One gi. This was my first try with Batik. I did the lotus club symbol on the back and dyed the gi charcoal gray. More pictures at the link.

http://www.stevebjj.com/2010/05/gi-dyebatik-project-warrior-one-gi/







Here's a Gameness Pearl I dyed Wedgewood blue. Looks at first glance like denim. I like this color a lot: 

http://www.stevebjj.com/2010/06/mundial-coverage-and-a-new-gi/






Punisher ShoYoRoll Superlite gi. Dyed maroon with the Punisher skull batiked on the back:

More pictures here;:http://www.stevebjj.com/2010/06/punisher-shoyoroll-super-lite/






Orange Crush, with a biohazard inspired symbol on the back. I was going for the orangiest orange I could get:

http://www.stevebjj.com/2010/06/orange-crush-koral-gi/








And my absolute favorite so far. A vulkan pro light dyed "pewter".

http://www.stevebjj.com/2010/06/pewter-dyed-vulkan-pro-light-gi-plus-quick-review/


----------



## dancingalone (Jul 8, 2010)

Neat stuff.


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 8, 2010)

How are the dye jobs holding up through training & washing?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 8, 2010)

COOL


----------



## Steve (Jul 8, 2010)

jks9199 said:


> How are the dye jobs holding up through training & washing?


Like new. I've got a green Gameness Pearl that I dyed several months ago which I wear at least once or twice each week and it looks great. The purple Bad Boy gi I dyed for my friend hasn't faded at all, either.

I use a really good, professional grade dye and take my time with the soda ash to fix the dye well. I haven't had any problems so far with bleeding or fading. 

A real test will be black. I've got a white lucky gi that a friend wants black. Black can be a problem if it fades, because it might not fade to gray. Black could fade to purple or blue, which would look pretty bad. So, I really want to get the color deep and fix it so it doesn't fade much, if at all.

Also, the batik works well for BJJ because it's not adding color to create a design. Instead, it's like painting with negative space, so the design is actually not dyed at all, and the color is applied around it. As a result, the fabric doesn't feel any different and there's literally nothing to fade over time.


----------



## Entryteam (Jul 31, 2010)

THAT is pretty darned cool, man.  Good work!!!!


----------

